# fglrx [solved]

## .broken.

wasn't sure whether to put this post here or not...

was following the gentoo-wiki on ati driver installation

modprobe fglrx outputs:

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/video/fglrx.ko): No such device

any ideas on how to fix this?Last edited by .broken. on Thu Jan 26, 2006 9:11 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Wedge_

What type of card do you have? That message generally means it can't detect anything it supports.

----------

## .broken.

ATI Radeon 7000

someone in IRC suggested i turn off the ATI Framebuffer - would this work? (though, i'm not sure if i have it on or not   :Embarassed:  )

----------

## Wedge_

Nope, the problem is that the Radeon 7000 is too old - the fglrx driver only supports cards from the R8500 onwards. You should uninstall the fglrx driver and use the "radeon" driver that comes with Xorg instead.

----------

## .broken.

did the unmerge ati-drivers ati-drivers extra, where can i find the x.org radeon drivers? i can't find them in portage  :Sad: 

----------

## .broken.

is it ati-gatos?

----------

## XenoTerraCide

[edited out] sorry ID10T I need to read better.

----------

